# Great worship song: Jesus My King My Wonderful Saviour - Andy Bromley



## Mayflower (Dec 21, 2009)

Jesus My King My Wonderful Saviour - Andy Bromley
[video=youtube;hhBhALc2FV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhBhALc2FV8[/video]


----------

